# Topics > Arts > Theatre >  Improbotics International Corp, improvised theatre experiment,

## Airicist

improbotics.org

facebook.com/ImproboticsLtd

twitter.com/improbotics

----------


## Airicist

Improbotics Ltd. show trailer

Published on Mar 3, 2018




> Welcome to the future and join us for the world première of Improbotics Ltd. at The Nursery Theatre on 4 March 2018.
> We are an artificial intelligence-based improvised theatre company. AI-controlled Cyborgs and human-controlled Puppets share the stage with Humans and try to pass the Turing Test. You, the audience, are the judge.

----------

